# What insurance Group?



## deadhuman (Feb 22, 2004)

What insurance group is the R33 GTST classified as?

Got a modded MR2 Turbo at the mo. Can afford a little hike in my premiums, but obviously not up to say insurance group 19 or 20 costs!

Thanks.

Si. :smokin:


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Every Skyline is a group 20 as far as I am aware I am afraid...


----------



## deadhuman (Feb 22, 2004)

bollocks!

How much of a pain in the ass is that!


----------



## wootley (Feb 9, 2004)

Yep your right there all group 20, it might be worth getting a quote anyway, I use to own a MR2 Turbo but the differance in Insurance premium wasn't that much.


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Yep sad to say they are a group 20 and mines a R33 gts non turbo!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2004)

*mr2*

i sold my MR2 n/a alittle while ago and the premium went up £500. not bad for a 19 year old drivin an R32 GTS-t payin £1500 a year on the old mans insurance
(if he finds out im usin it my head/ass is gona hurt!)
and for any 1 who's wonderin i payed for the car, every penny, im not 1 of these little snoty arsed riched boys where DADDY paid for it, i grafted my **** of for mine!


----------



## Jamie_K (Feb 26, 2004)

wilso im the same as u mate, got a pulsar at 19 yrs old. work my **** off in 2 jobs to keep it on the road, now looking at R32 GTR's. And i hate it when people associate my age with being a boy racer who rags the nuts off of my car because i dont at all!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

*Boy racer*

Its the same all round, i dont get classed in there league any more and because its a skyline people dont ask my age they just asume ure over 22. unfortunatly pulsars are hatch bac and are classed as boy racer material although 99% of pulsar owners wouldnt. unless youve got a RIPSPEED sunstrips.
Love my motor to bits though and not findin it to expensive to run, only the fueal, touch wood, just cant handle the people who say ohh i wish my mummy and daddy would buy me a skyline, (by the way for any one else readin this i graft my bolluks of 6 days a week re-newing railway lines and shoveling ballest to pay for this in case you were wondering) while there standin next to the f#*ked up 106 or corsa with the tits ragged out of it wich 
A: mummy and daddy bought for them or
B: there on the parents insurance as well as me and ive got a works van with my own insurance an all.
Get a real bloody job not your part time sob story and get a real car.
pussys.
sorry rant over!!


----------

